# COM Schnittstelle Windows 10 mit USB/COM Adapter



## RobiHerb (4 März 2016)

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller oder Distributor, der einen USB / COM Adapter anbietet, welcher unter Win 10 funktioniert.

Beim Update meines WIN 8.1 Toshiba Tablets habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und mich nicht vorher informiert, ob es danach noch funktioniert.

Ein Rücksprung auf Win 8.1 ist leider nicht mehr möglich.

Laut Internet sind alle Adapter, die von den einschlägigen (preiswerten) Händlern angeboten werden, mit Chips ausgerüstet, die WIN 10 nicht unterstützt.

Meine beiden Adapter kommen von der Firma Manhattan und wurden über Conrad bezogen.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2016)

Ich habs bei mir gerade getestet.
Ich verwende einen USB-Seriell-Adapter mit Prolific-Chip (Das ist einganz preiswertes Teil, das einem Scanner beilag).
Wenn ich den neuesten Treiber verwende, bekomme ich Fehler 10, beim öffnen des Ports.
Wenn ich einen älteren Treiber (V3.3) verwende, dann geht das ohne Fehler.
Das war ein Rat aus einem Internet-Forum.
Allerdings habe ich gerde kein serielles Gerät zur Verfügung u das dann wirklich zu testen. Ich seh nochmal nach.

PS: Es gibt irgendwo im Netz ein Testprogramm, das erkennen kann, ob in deinen Adaptern ein Profilic-Chip verbaut ist. Wenn ja, geht auch deren Treiber.


----------



## RobiHerb (4 März 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt irgendwo im Netz ein Testprogramm, das erkennen kann, ob in deinen Adaptern ein Profilic-Chip verbaut ist. Wenn ja, geht auch deren Treiber.



Das ist wohl auch das Problem. Das Internet sagt, dass dieser Chip in Ordnung ist, aber was so auf dem Markt angeboten wird, ist ein Chinesischer Clone, der einige Register nicht unterstützt.

Adapter mit dem garantiert Original Chip habe ich so um die 250 € gefunden.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2016)

Hm, so ganz durch bin ich wohl auch noch nicht, mein Adapter wird erkannt, nach einiger Zeit aber wird er nicht mehr erkannt. Dann muß ich den Treiber neu installieren.
Möglicherweise irgendein "Sicherheit"-Mechanismus in WIN10? Könnte noch viel Spaß für unereins bedeuten.


----------



## adiemus84 (4 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde da eher auf die WuT Com-Server zurückgreifen als auf irgend etwas mit USB. Liegt sicherlicht auch an einer gewissen Abneigung gegenüber USB im industriellen Umfeld.


----------



## JoopB (4 März 2016)

Ich brauche ein Eminent EM1016   usb-RS232 umvormer , ich geht da mit online auf ein PILZ 3006 SPS (BJ +/-1999) und auch an Lenze Frequenz umrichter mit ein Lenze AB module, auch ein Alte Brother Label drucker geht auch via dieser schnittstelle, Online auf die Lenze und Brother aus ein VMWare XP und an der Pilz aus Win7 64bit oder auch aus ein VM XP. 

In die Niederlande und Belgien ist dieser adaptor in viele schops zu kaufen, aber in Deutsland bei wenigen. Bei Z.b. pc24.de kan man diese kauffen.

Bei Step5 mit ein RS232-TTY wandeler und der Eminent komme ich NICHT online.  Hier brauch Ich ein IBH s5-usb kabel oder via ein Process Informatik S5-Lan++ module.

Gruss Joop


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2016)

@Joop
Es ging ja um Win10, hast du da Erfahrungen mit deinen Adaptern?


----------



## JoopB (4 März 2016)

Auf ein vm win10 last der sich gut installieren , Aber Ich kan er nicht ausprobieren da Ich auf der w 10 kleine an wendingen habe fur ein com port.
Gruss Joop


----------



## RobiHerb (4 März 2016)

*Danke, aber*



JoopB schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein Eminent EM1016   usb-RS232 umvormer , ...
> 
> Gruss Joop



Auf deren Website ist ein USB Seriell Adapter aufgeführt, der auch mit WIN 10 gehen soll aber gleichzeitig steht da auch, dass er nicht (mehr?) lieferbar ist.


----------



## JoopB (4 März 2016)

Auf der website PC24.DE  ist die vorat 3 stuck .


----------



## mnuesser (5 März 2016)

ich hab den, der geht unter win10 auch
https://www.wut.de/e-38011-ww-dade-000.php?a=38011&b=2

geht mit folgenden Dingen Online:

Pilz PSS3000
S5
Lenze
Siwarex FTA


----------



## RobiHerb (8 März 2016)

*W&T, ist OK mit Windows 10*



mnuesser schrieb:


> ich hab den, der geht unter win10 auch
> https://www.wut.de/e-38011-ww-dade-000.php?a=38011&b=2 ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe den W&T Adapter bestellt und heute geliefert bekommen.
Etwa doppelt so teuer wie die Adapter bei Pollin oder Conrad, aber

der W6T Adapter funktioniert ohne Probleme als Seriell (RS232) USB 2.0 Umsetzer auf meinem Toshiba ENCORE 10 Tablet unter Windows 10.

Meine Software für Intercontrol/Profisoft (Digsy Plus und CGC) und Intercontrol/Codesys (Digsy Outdoor) sind jetzt auch unter Windows 10 wieder voll im Griff.


----------



## mnuesser (9 März 2016)

ja die W&T hab ich jetzt schon vielen vermittelt,
sind zuverlässig, ich hab die zu WinXP Zeiten gekauft,
und bekomme immer noch super Treiber-Support.

gruss Markus


----------

